# ABS... yes or no?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I'm thinking of buying a 2002 Spec V, but the one car the dealer has left doesn't have ABS. Should I be concerned about this? I've only been in one situation where ABS actually kicked in in the past, so I don't really know if it's worth the extra cash.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ABS is always on, it never kicks in.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

This is true. I guess what I meant to say was that only once have I felt the system intervene.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Wouldn't you think this is a matter of preference and what you intend to do with the car?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

At this point, I don't plan to modify the car. As far as preference goes, I've driven cars with and without ABS. I'm just looking to get some opinions from people who own the car as to whether or not it has helped them and if they feel the extra money they spent for the ABS system has been worthwhile.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't have ABS on my SE, but I feel that it would probably have been better for me to have gotten it if I had the chance. At the time, they only offered side airbags and ABS as a package. It also saved me a little money, but as far as insurance goes, you save money there as well with a car with ABS. I think ABS is worth it. Check out all those tests done with Car and Driver with ABS cars vs. non ABS cars.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

You might want to check out other dealerships to see what they have in stock for specv's. Actually your dealer should be able to search the computer system to see how far away any car with any options is available. I wasn't able to get ABS on my sentra (Don't even get me started on that), but for the autox racing I do, I not disappointed I don't have it. I have learned much better brake control and feel performance brake modulation can be better on non abs equiped cars. In racing ABS vs non ABS is a _very_ subjective issue. I mostly am glad in the respect that because the systems on anything except ferrari's are not optimized for performance driving, but for the average joe driving in all road conditions. That being said, if you have no intentions of racing your car, do what you can to get abs. For street driving I strongly advocate ABS. I was involved in an accident that totaled my car at the time and another car in which ABS _may_ have been able to prevent the whole thing from happening. ABS is an added form of insurance. You don't need it often, but when you do, you're damn glad you've got it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

At this point, I'm thinking that I'll spend a little more and get an '03 with ABS. I still haven't decided if I really think it will help me, but I think I'd rather have it "just in case".


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

erick.s said:


> *At this point, I'm thinking that I'll spend a little more and get an '03 with ABS. I still haven't decided if I really think it will help me, but I think I'd rather have it "just in case". *


Good call man.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

that answers my crap too


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Go for ABS*

I saved my life once (I did something really stupid :thumbdwn: ) 'cause I've ABS...

If you're going to use your car for street driving wait for ABS, I really don't know why it wasn't mandatory for all cars (always can be disconnected taking out a fuse for some uses).

I'll never buy a car without ABS


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Don't get an '02. They have alot of problems and u might have to take your car in for alot of recalls. Save yourself the trouble and find an '03 and up.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

ABS IS A MUST WITH SUMMER TIRES!!!!!!!! ABS could have kept me out of two accidents....but i dont have ABS. with stock tires, think twice about driving on wet roads without ABS. and you better stay home if its cold AND wet out...especially if its snowing or the least bit icey.


----------



## Whisper (Jan 21, 2004)

I purchased my machine without ABS. No ABS means you need to spend more time learning to brake correctly, and how to get yourself out of trouble. Instinctively. (I'm not there yet.)

Once you've learned threshold braking, manual ABS and lockup, not having ABS can help when there is no traction, i.e. on ice. (5% cases?) In the other 95% of cases ABS can still be a safety net.

So even if you have our type of winters, ABS is best, unless you spend the time to really learn to drive under all conditions. Just remember, it's really not a foot massage.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Something to consider though is that ABS _increases_ stopping distances in the snow (I have 4 wheel ABS on my truck). But, I also notice that in snowy conditions I can steer with the brakes locked and the ABS doing its thing, while I would not be able to steer with controllability w/out ABS.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Centurion said:


> Something to consider though is that ABS _increases_ stopping distances in the snow (I have 4 wheel ABS on my truck). But, I also notice that in snowy conditions I can steer with the brakes locked and the ABS doing its thing, while I would not be able to steer with controllability w/out ABS.


That's what they're made for.... At any slippery road condition (snow/ice/rain) cars could be handled with ABS at any panic breaking situation.


Ahhh yes... They aren't foot massage


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

erick.s said:


> I'm thinking of buying a 2002 Spec V, but the one car the dealer has left doesn't have ABS. Should I be concerned about this? I've only been in one situation where ABS actually kicked in in the past, so I don't really know if it's worth the extra cash.


dude get ABS 
someday you will sell this car and most people prefer abs

i don't have abs on my sentra XE 2001 ,i try sell it and people don't want to buy it.  :idhitit:


----------

